# Liparische Inseln



## FeliXius (27. Januar 2007)

also unsre familie hat jetzt beschlossen, dass wir unsren Sommerurlaub auf den liparischen inseln verbringen werden(http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/72/Aeolian_Islands_map.png). Jetzt weiss ich aber nicht, wies da mit angeln ist, was man am besten als köder nimmt und wie überhaupt. da das alles vulkaninseln sind, denke ich, dass es da auch viel felsiges ufer gibt, wo sich fische aufhalten könnten. dann würd ich auch gern wissen wie sichs mitm brandungsangeln verhält. irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass man das auch noch mit ner heavy feeder machn kann, stimmt das? wenn ja, welche montagen usw? kenne mich halt auf dem gebiet noch nicht so aus...

wäre auch toll, wenn jemand schon mal da war und mir mal ein bisschen rückmeldung geben könnte...

also damit ihr euch mal ein bisschen nach meinem equipment richten könnt:

ich habe:

eine 6m lange unberingte stipprute ohne gummizug

eine spinnrute von ron thompson "full contact concept 9' " mit einem wurfgewicht bis 60g, dazu eine rolle von okuma "Hydrogen HF30"(glaube zumindest dass die so heisst, steht so drauf) mit ner 17er multifilen(ersatzspule ne 28er mono)

eine berkley cherrywood heavy feeder mit einem WG bis 250 g, dazu eine Mitchell Full Runner 6500 Pro mit ner 25er mono und auf ersatzspule 30er mono

was mich dann interessieren würde is was soll ich davon mitnehmen, was für montagen(bilder wären natürlich toll), welche fische es dort gibt und womit man die so fängt...

auf baldige antworten hoffend

FeliXius


----------



## FeliXius (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Liparische Inseln*

war denn niemand von euch schonmal da und kann ein paar infos geben? oder ein paar allgemeine infos wären auch nicht schlecht, bin auf dem gebiet meeresangelei blutiger anfänger...


----------



## LUKA$ (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Liparische Inseln*

War zwar noch nie auf den Liparischen Inseln, würd aber sagen das du die Stippe Vergessen kannst, was willst du denn machen Brandungsangeln? Hafen angeln? weisst du vielleicht Weningstens was es dort für Fische gibt ich dank ma mit ner Spinrute lässt sich immer was Reissen und aus der Brandung und im Hafen??????? müsste weningsten wissen was es dort so für Fische gibt!!!!!!!!!
Petri Heil 
LUKAS


----------



## FeliXius (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Liparische Inseln*

naja, ich dachte die stippe so zum köfiangeln im felsenbereich am ufer wie bei uns in den flüssen und so auch...?  also angeln würd ich eigentlich am liebsten das, was den besten erfolg verspricht:q hab auch schon gelesen, das man am mittelmeer auch in den häfen ganz gut auf meeräschen angeln kann...vllt. geht ja mit der feeder auchn bisschen brandungsangeln, hab ich auch schon gehört...hätte auch gerne was wo man recht sicher was fängt, wenns auch nur klein ist, weil es kommen auch ein paar kleinere bekannte mit, die auch gerne mal was fangen würden...


----------



## hans albers (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Liparische Inseln*

moin..
ich war mal auf salina--
allerdings nicht zum angeln
denke aber mal
das angeln auf meeräschen dürfte dort möglich sein
(posenmontage mit brot oder mais)
sowie eine art von brandungangeln
( ich würd eher sagen felsen-grundangeln,
da die strände dort relativ klein sind)
mit ner rute ab 3,50 bis 200gr ,35-40er mono
köder:tintenfisch,sardinen,würmer)
mit deiner spinnrute kann man auch mal den ein oder anderen löffelblinker
an den felsen entlangziehen.

greetz
hans


----------



## melmac (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Liparische Inseln*

Hallo Felixius,
war zwar selbst noch nicht auf den liparischen Inseln, kann Dir aber als waschechter Süd-Italiener vielleicht ein paar nützliche
Allgemein-Tips geben. Am Felsenufer kannst Du durchaus mit der Stippe fangen, allerdings empfehle ich Dir mind.0,25-0,30mm Hauptschnur. Du wirst Dich wundern mit welcher Power die "Kleinfische" wie Streifenbrassen,Rotbarben,Lippfische und div. Barschartige zur Sache gehen. Nicht zu große Haken verwenden, kurzschenkelige sind besser als langschenkelige Modelle. Als Köder empfehle ich Garnelen(gamberi), gibts bei jedem Fischhändler oder auch Weissbrotkügelchen. Anfüttern ist immer gut, gut sichtbaren Schwimmer 10-25g. Geh auch mal zu den einheimischen Anglern,frag nach deren Methoden,Du wirst sehen, dass sie Dir gerne helfen werden. 
Vorsicht bei Grund- oder Brandungsangeln, in der Regel sehr hängerträchtige Bodenbeschaffenheiten. Am Besten über Sand auf Seezungen versuchen, es kann aber auch jederzeit etwas größeres einsteigen, also grundsätzlich nicht mit superfeinem Geschirr zu Werke gehen.
Wünsche Euch schon jetzt einen schönen Urlaub...

Gruß ...melmac...:m


----------



## FeliXius (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Liparische Inseln*

na das klingt doch schonmal ganz gut, aber brauch ich wirklich so große schwimmer? brandungsangeln dann mit fetzen, fisch oder wurm(oder auch garnele?)? und wie sollt ich die möglichst am haken montieren? und wie groß werden diese"kleinfische" denn so? das mit den einheimischen hab ich mir auch schon so gedacht, mal sehn, ob ich welche treffe...

und den köder dann beim stippfischen kürz überm grund, wie üblich?


----------



## melmac (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Liparische Inseln*

Guten Morgen FeliXius,
bei kleineren Schwimmern besteht die Gefahr, dass sie ständig unter Wasser gezogen werden entweder von den ganz Kleinen, die nur rumnuckeln oder von den Wellen in der Brandung.
Als Köder eignen sich spezielle Seeringelwürmer (im Angelgeschäft) aber auch Garnelen roh mit Schale aufgezogen.
Fische über 40cm würde ich vom Ufer aus gefangen schon als kapital bezeichnen, Größe i.d.Regel zwischen 15-35cm aber durchaus sehr schackhaft in Mehl gewälzt und mit Olivenöl gebacken.
Buon appetito!!! :vik:


----------



## Hadley (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Liparische Inseln*

*Hallo FeliXius ! |wavey: *

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Entschluss !*
*Urlaub auf den Liparischen Inseln !!!!!*
*Ein absoluter Hammer !!!!!*
*Meine Frau und ich waren 2001 auf Sizilien und haben*
*uns die Liparischen Inseln (Lipari &Vulkano) angeschaut.*
*Wir waren leider nicht zum Angeln dort.*
*Ich habe aber gesehen das dort auf Meeräschen,*
*Seezungen,Meerbrassen und -Barben geangelt wurde.*
*Der Liebling der Einheimischen war der Wolfsbarsch*
*(ital.Spigola).*
*Nachts kommen die Fische in Schwärmen ins flache*
*Uferwasser.*
*Köder: Sardinenstücke,Garnelen und Tintenfisch.*
*Ausrüstung: Gebräuchliches Brandungsgerät.*
*Für felsigen Abschnitten - Gleitpose oder Wasserkugel,*
*Nachts mit Knicklicht.*

*Ich hefte dir noch ein paar Fotos und ein Link von Lipari an.*

*http://www.koys.de/Liparische-Inseln/index.html*

*Ich wünsche Euch einen wunderschönen Urlaub:*

*Hadley ! |wavey: *


----------



## FeliXius (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Liparische Inseln*



melmac schrieb:


> Guten Morgen FeliXius,
> bei kleineren Schwimmern besteht die Gefahr, dass sie ständig unter Wasser gezogen werden entweder von den ganz Kleinen, die nur rumnuckeln oder von den Wellen in der Brandung.
> Als Köder eignen sich spezielle Seeringelwürmer (im Angelgeschäft) aber auch Garnelen roh mit Schale aufgezogen.
> Fische über 40cm würde ich vom Ufer aus gefangen schon als kapital bezeichnen, Größe i.d.Regel zwischen 15-35cm aber durchaus sehr schackhaft in Mehl gewälzt und mit Olivenöl gebacken.
> Buon appetito!!! :vik:



Das bezieht sich jetzt aber alles auf die "kleinfische" die im Empfangsradius meiner stippe sind, oder?  also 15-35 klingt echt gut, die kann man dann auch schön mit den kleineren freunden essen, die sind dann ganz stolz drauf nen fisch gefangen zu haben und den auch noch hinterherzu essen#6


Joa und dann werd ich wohl auch auf jeden fall knicklichter usw. einpacken und mal nachts auf die pirsch gehen^^

inzwischen weiss ich auch wo wir genau sind, nämlich auf salina, genauer in lingua auf salina...vielleicht hat ja noch jemand spezifische informationen?!#6


----------



## FeliXius (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Liparische Inseln*

sooo, hole den thread jetzt nochmal hoch^^

habe nämlich irgendwo (glaub es war im ab, weiss aber nich genau wo un suche hat nix gefunden) gelesen dass man auch auf tintenfische bzw. kraken angeln kann(war glaub ich auf sardinien bezogen), und zwar mit sowas:
http://www.squidfish.net/squidfaq.shtml

stimmt das?
wie führt man die?
sind die fängig?
wie tötet man so nen kraken bzw. tintenfisch?

joa, des wars erstmal, wenn euch sonst noch was zu lipari einfällt, nur los damit|supergri


----------



## FeliXius (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Liparische Inseln*

hat noch irgendwer genauere informationen zu montagen beim brandungsangeln, zu hakengrößen, wie schwer die gewichte sein sollten, etc...


----------



## Sepiafreak (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Liparische Inseln*

ich weiss wie des geht miut den kraken oder am meißtens calamari die fischt man am besten mit einer spinnrute mit der man weit rauswerfen kann und dann zieht man ihn mit mittlerer geschwindichkeit ein soetwas wie fehlbisse gibt es kaum da sie ihre fangarme vorschnellen lassen und den köder damit umwickeln den kopfzum töten am besten abschneiden die fangarme und der kopf sind nicht verwertbar weil in diesen saugnäpfen sind so kleine stachelkränztchen mit denen sie die fische festhalten due nimmst das unterre teil einfach mit allem drum und dran auss dann säuberst du es und schneidest einfa´ch so streifen oder ringe aus (einfach pareralel zu der linie zwischen den ehemligen augen) die tust du dann mit salz und pfeffer bestreuen und etwas zitronensaft dann etwas petersilie und eine pfanne mit oliuvenöl erhitzen und alles zugeben noch etwas zitronensaft nachgeben bald werden sich richtig schöne calamares ringe bilden diese ringe tust du dann in einen salat das schmeckt hammergeil ach übrigens die tube (also das unterre teil des tintenfisches) abtupfen und danach am besten mit einem schnitzel oder fleischklopfer draufhauen so ungefair 10 minuten lang sonst wird er zäh ewie schuhsohle und es gibt noch eine anderre art sie zu fangen man nimmt eine leine an der so 30 mittelgrosse haken sind dann nimmt man eine 15 cm grosse sardine usw. wickelt sie um bis man einen hakenstarren klumpen hat diesen kannst du mit deiner stipprute geschickt mindestens 30 metrer hinaus und du wirst kraken und tintenfische und anderre fische fangen dass schwöre ich dir


----------



## Sepiafreak (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Liparische Inseln*

achso und die gewichter bis 50g


----------

